# Red blend



## Emery (Feb 13, 2016)

Hello all,

I recently made a 5 gallon batch of Cabernet using a juice kit. Really enjoyed the process so I upgraded and now have a 15 gallon setup. I personally really enjoy red blends (especially Apothic/Deadbolt) and was wondering if anyone has a good recepie to follow? I live a few miles from Maltose Express, so I'd prefer to use one of the juices they carry on their site (Lodi, Mosti California, or Mosti Italian). Any help/insight is much appreciated.


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 13, 2016)

No advice on your particular question, but let me say "Welcome to Winemakingtalk!" Hopefully someone will be able to advise you.


----------



## NorCal (Feb 13, 2016)

I looked on their site and they carry fresh grapes from CA. I'd get in line for a bucket of cab, cab franc and merlot. This is will make some excellent blends.


----------



## Emery (Feb 13, 2016)

What percentages of each do you prefer?


----------



## olusteebus (Feb 13, 2016)

Don't know what percentages but here are the wines. 

A bold blend of primarily Zinfandel, Syrah, Merlot and Cabernet Sauvignon, Apothic Red leaves a lasting impression of flavor and texture on the palate. Zinfandel offers bold dark fruit flavors and spicy notes, complemented by the soft mouthfeel of Merlot. The Syrah adds layers of smooth blueberry, while the Cabernet Sauvignon delivers ripe fruit flavors and a firm structure. This decadent blend is framed by hints of black cherry, vanilla, and mocha.


----------



## geek (Feb 13, 2016)

Emery,

Maltose is where I buy my grapes, I am in Naugatuck.
Have you tried a cab Sav and Merlot blend? That's one of my favs.
If you buy another juice bucket try also buying the grape pack, the wine will be better.


----------

